# Thrift store find...what is it?



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

All look the same size, same yarn, but every one is a different pattern. Each square is numbered. No pattern with them. I haven't counted them, but there are over two dozen. 
I'm thinking it might supposed to be put together as an afghan?
I probably won't keep this, as I don't think I'll ever get around to putting it together.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes! It's an afghan. What an awesome find.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like a sampler afghan. Put them together and you will have a beautiful throw.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I am sure there is someone willing to take them off your hands and put them together (me); it looks like a sampler afghan to me.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely looking patterns. They will make a beautiful afghan whenever someone puts them altogether and finishes it.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, what a wonderful find! That will be spectacular when put together! Hang on to it and put it together as you have time. It will be so worth it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, an afghan.
If you can't find the right color for joining them, go with a contrast.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It might even be the Great American Afghan -


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, lucky you. You have found a knitting jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Depending on the size of the squares you could make an afghan, baby blanket, scarf or prayer shawl. Really nice find.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Look and see if the Interweave Knits Aran Afghan--I'm not sure if it was called the Great American Aran Afghan--or not. Regardless, you have found beautiful squares with which to construct something special.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Sent you a private message!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Sampymom said:


> Wow, what a wonderful find! That will be spectacular when put together! Hang on to it and put it together as you have time. It will be so worth it.


I agree. Please hang onto it.


----------



## LeonaMM (Nov 17, 2013)

deechilders said:


> All look the same size, same yarn, but every one is a different pattern. Each square is numbered. No pattern with them. I haven't counted them, but there are over two dozen.
> I'm thinking it might supposed to be put together as an afghan?
> I probably won't keep this, as I don't think I'll ever get around to putting it together.


They are certainly squares for a sampler afghan. I think they are from a Leisure Arts book which has patterns for 60 squares to make 3 afghans of 20 squares each. I have knitted 18 squares. The project is my longest UFO; at least 15 yeasts. I will never again choose a pattern with multiple squares to be sewn together.
In order to finish, each square must be blocked to a 12" X 12" square and a single crochet border worked all the way around.
My 18 squares are completed to that point. One day I WILL finish it.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

They are beautiful! Definitely agree with the others ... put it together and cherish it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe you could sell it to someone that would like to finish it


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> It might even be the Great American Afghan -


I think you may be right :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Seems a shame to rip them out if there is enough for an afghan. I'm sure someone would put them together.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Oh, lucky you. You have found a knitting jigsaw puzzle.


This is what I thought, too, What a find!


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

LeonaMM said:


> They are certainly squares for a sampler afghan. I think they are from a Leisure Arts book which has patterns for 60 squares to make 3 afghans of 20 squares each. I have knitted 18 squares. The project is my longest UFO; at least 15 yeasts. I will never again choose a pattern with multiple squares to be sewn together.
> In order to finish, each square must be blocked to a 12" X 12" square and a single crochet border worked all the way around.
> My 18 squares are completed to that point. One day I WILL finish it.


Yes, this is the book it is from. I made this afghan over 11 years ago as a bridal shower gift for my new daughter in law. It did take forever to do and I really disliked putting them together


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

May I suggest, if you're not interested in putting it together, perhaps pass it on to someone to finish who will then donate it to a vet or the homeless.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I recognize those patterns from an afghan I made awhile ago. I think it came from this:

http://www.twosisterscrafting.com/sampler-afghan/


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

oh please put them together and use! they will be lovelier for being all put together..


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I made that afghan and I have the book with the instructions to complete it. If you are interested in completing it PM me and I will be happy to send you the finishing information. It isn't all that hard to complete. It involves a single crochet border on each square and then the squares are sewn together and a simple (I don't crochet and I did it) border is crocheted on the entire afghan.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Might be thr great american afghan pieces


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

It would be a shame not to put them together for an afghan-if however, that seems too ambitious ( 2 at a time is the way I'd do it ), a simple garter or stockinette square the same size and a pillow form would make a wonderful gift. Think how many Christmas gifts you could make!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

What lovely suggestions!
I will have to think it.
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Beauty. Can't imagine not wanting to hang on to this wonderful find. If only I lived close by, I would be happy to put it together for you. I'm one of those peculiar knitters who do not mind "sewing up".


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Dee here are some photos of the one I finished 17 years ago. Hopefully they will aid in your decision what to do with the pieces you purchased.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

deechilders said:


> All look the same size, same yarn, but every one is a different pattern. Each square is numbered. No pattern with them. I haven't counted them, but there are over two dozen.
> I'm thinking it might supposed to be put together as an afghan?
> I probably won't keep this, as I don't think I'll ever get around to putting it together.


This is leisure arts leaflet #932 Sampler Afghan copyright 1990. There are a total of 60 different patterns.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Dee here are some photos of the one I finished 17 years ago. Hopefully they will aid in your decision what to do with the pieces you purchased.


Your afghan is lovely. I finished 13 squares but decided I didn't like the yarn I was using. It was a fisherman white acrylic and very rough. I don't know why I still have the squares because I know I will never put them together, just don't like the yarn.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like the Aran sampler afghan.


----------



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

I love them. Would love to have them. PM me
Jackie Woosley


----------



## sardano (Aug 5, 2013)

Patsy Ruth - Before you totally give up on it, try washing and drying one of the squares you've completed. I have found that while some of the yarns I've used seem rough/stiff, they become much softer once they've been washed and dried.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Such a shame when people don't know how to crochet since I have a continuous join method using one skein with only one tie on and off and this would be just like doing large granny square motifs and fast to finish. Never bought this pattern but do remember it since I like doing Aran fabrics--figured I could make my own with more baubles/popcorns which requires more yarn.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

PLEASE put it together in honor of the person who so lovingly made it .You will be glad you did that .
I LOVE the thrift shops .although I stayed away over Lent . I have to limit my visits .


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your afghan is lovely. I finished 13 squares but decided I didn't like the yarn I was using. It was a fisherman white acrylic and very rough. I don't know why I still have the squares because I know I will never put them together, just don't like the yarn.


Such a shame since you are over half way. If you substituted yarns you may have come up with a better yarn since it would hold up better than a soft sweater yarn. As suggested if you wash and use fabric softener you would be surprised at the result.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks like squares from the All American Aran Afghan book.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! what a find.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

All that work....and very lovely too.

PLEASE if you don't want to put it together allow one of us here in KP to do so for you. It would be so beautiful completed. If it were my handiwork I would wish that someone would complete it and enjoy it.


----------



## Gypsy14 (Jul 19, 2012)

YES it is an afghan. I recognize the patterns because I made this as a wedding gift last year. It is from a Leisure Arts Leaflet #932 "Sampler Afghans".

Oh, don't take it apart. Put it together even if only slowly. It looks beautiful when done and blocked and you will love it!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

It is beautiful...good for you..


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

If you don't want to put it together yourself, donate it to the nearest chapter of Project Linus. Most chapters are happy to accept donated yarn, and I'm sure one of their "blanketeers" would love to have an almost-complete afghan to finish, rather than just yarn to make one from scratch.


----------



## marysz12306 (Mar 28, 2014)

I made one of these afghans years ago. Squares are knit, blocked, sewn together then a crocheted edge. I still get lots of compliments. Take the time to put it together, it is warm as well as beautiful.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

While I agree that these are probably a sampler afghan, I smiled because for two of the books I have written, I had to supply similar squares (numbered) for the photography. One of them (A Compendium of Knitting Patterns) I was obliged to sew them all together to make the photo for the book jacket. The other was 'The Complete Book of Trad. Aran Knitting' and the squares were very similar to those shown. That was a great find.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe chickkie is right: it's one of the Great American Afghans. I think there were two patterns for this to make two different afghans. It was a few years back--less than 10. And if you take a panel to your LYS you might be able to find a yarn that's an almost exact match to put it together. Would certainly be worth it. I can't imagine who went to all this work and then didn't assemble it. Must have been an unfortunate circumstance of some sort. Good luck.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> It might even be the Great American Afghan -


It hit that thread of memory for me...from Knitter's Magazine. Later today I will look and see if I still hve some of those issues. There was a block/blocks in each magazine for several issues. Joan 8060


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a pattern all different pattern squares for a babies pram cover /blanket but the squares are smaller than yours .


deechilders said:


> All look the same size, same yarn, but every one is a different pattern. Each square is numbered. No pattern with them. I haven't counted them, but there are over two dozen.
> I'm thinking it might supposed to be put together as an afghan?
> I probably won't keep this, as I don't think I'll ever get around to putting it together.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, it looks like a 'block of the week' sort of afghan that was started. They would look great all sewn together. If you have one or two left over you can also make 'matching' pillows! Nice find!


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh please do put it together. Someone has put a lot of work into it and it should not be wasted. If you don't want to keep it after it is together, give it to charity to raffle off.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a sampler for an afghan. Whatever pieces you have they should be easy to weave them in together. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Pips Mom (Feb 3, 2013)

I made this exact afghan for my mother in the early 90s. I still have the pattern book and she still has the afghan draped over a chair!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would say its an afghan sampler ..you sew the squares together and it becomes a beautiful afghan..do take the time to put it together...you won't regret it...


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like the tree of life afghan squares


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your afghan is lovely. I finished 13 squares but decided I didn't like the yarn I was using. It was a fisherman white acrylic and very rough. I don't know why I still have the squares because I know I will never put them together, just don't like the yarn.


Thanks. It is queen sized and before I finished it we bought a king bed. I was going to make more squares, but the company that made my yarn (Canadiana) was purchased by another company and I was unable to match the color after that. They changed the dye just enough that it was a complete shade difference, not just a slight one. We can still use it on the bed and we do every winter, between the sheet and a store bought blanket so the dogs can't snag it. It makes the bed nice and warm. It was my wedding gift to my husband.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I agree. Looks like the great American afghan. There are pictures online that can help you with square placement. For goodness sakes put it together. What an awesome find.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I recognize some of the squares as from the Great American Aran Afghan. I know, cause I have the book for it, but have been too intimidated to start it yet.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

They are knitted from the 1990 Leisure Arts 60 Easy-To-Knit Pattern Stitches Combine to Create Sampler Afghans.
I knitted all of them a few years ago but I didn't make an afghan. I made a lot of handbags: sew two squares together, line with various fabrics, and attach handles. I gave these for birthdays, Christmas, Mother's Day and as "just because I am thinking about you" gifts. Everyone loved them and I had a fun project that I could just pick up and to do one square or more at a time. Was a great way to fill in between other projects.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> They are beautiful! Definitely agree with the others ... put it together and cherish it.


Ditto!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> They are beautiful! Definitely agree with the others ... put it together and cherish it.


Ditto!!!


----------



## Principal209 (Jun 19, 2012)

About 10 years ago one of the knitting magazines did a block by block Great American Afghan. Looks like some of the same blocks. If you google it, I think it may pop up. I am sure whoever donated those blocks would be very pleased to learn it is being finished. Great find. I am truly envious.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

These blocks look like they came out of the book I have called 60 Easy-To-Knit Pattern Stitches Combine to Create Sampler Afghans leaflet 932 Leisure Arts. If you do a search you will find the picture of the book.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with the responses here. It does seem to be a sampler afghan. Great find.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

They would make a beautiful afghan


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

LeonaMM said:


> I will never again choose a pattern with multiple squares to be sewn together.


I swore off these kinds of patterns a years ago but I keep finding myself attracted to new ones. 😀


----------



## Diann Anschuetz (May 15, 2014)

Looks like the sampler afghan patterns from leisure art leaflet. I have made several afghans using the pattern. Too bad no extra yarn was included to put the squares together, I would suggest using a worsted weight yarn close too the color of the afghan.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Someone was busy making different knitting patterns in blocks to assemble into a blanket.. lucky you they are even numbered.. now to finish it..xo


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks to me like the Great American Aran afghan that was a prize winner at Mary Maxim and available in a kit. I made it and there were 20 squares, each designed by a different person and selected in a contest for the finished project. There was a booklet with it with instructions and a short bio of each designer.


----------



## Knitter1931 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is an afghan. I made this pattern, years ago, and it truly is a labor of love. It was a wonderful way to see the different designs...... and was in a Book of Afghans.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

send them to someone who does charity blankets. I'm sure they would be delighted to receive them.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

"Probably won't keep"??? It is almost certainly a sampler afghan that needs to be stitched together! DO IT! Just lay all the blocks out on a large bed and arrange them in any order you like. If you find there is an extra or two, take out the one(s) you like the least, unravel it (them), and you will have your yarn for the sewing-up and/or to crochet an edging. If there are no extra blocks, take one block with you to a yarn shop and buy yarn for the sewing up. Also, you will almost certainly want yarn for an edging around the entire afghan. OR, consider buying a same-fiber but bright contrasting color yarn and edging each block, and then edging the entire afghan. It will be gorgeous!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone has taken a lot of time to make these...you should try putting it together for an afghan even if you donate it to someone...


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It makes me so sad, to see all the beautiful work someone invested time and talent in. And to see it in a thrift store.I hope you or someone puts it together and appreciates that beautiful work.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> They are beautiful! Definitely agree with the others ... put it together and cherish it.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Dee here are some photos of the one I finished 17 years ago. Hopefully they will aid in your decision what to do with the pieces you purchased.


Gorgeous!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

LeonaMM said:


> They are certainly squares for a sampler afghan. I think they are from a Leisure Arts book which has patterns for 60 squares to make 3 afghans of 20 squares each. I have knitted 18 squares. The project is my longest UFO; at least 15 yeasts. I will never again choose a pattern with multiple squares to be sewn together.
> In order to finish, each square must be blocked to a 12" X 12" square and a single crochet border worked all the way around.
> My 18 squares are completed to that point. One day I WILL finish it.


I knitted my squares about 15 years ago and they have been sitting in a bag ever since. I meant it as a gift for my sister. I am like you and may finish it someday.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a lot of squares. Perhaps you might start to put them together now. You would have either a 48" square or a 72 X 36" rectangle. Both are useful sizes, and perhaps you would feel better. On what mountain, in letters of fire 10 feet high does it say you have to finish as the pattern writer demands?

Hope these thoughts help everyone, <smile>


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

What a great find!


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

P.S I hope I did the math right. Someone please correct, math is not my strongest area.


----------



## J-C (Sep 30, 2013)

I only WISH I had the time to offer to put this together for you! They are beautiful squares and will make an heirloom-quality piece, once finished. (I'll bet whomever did the knitting was planning on that...) Like others, I encourage you to find a way to join them, either yourself or by finding someone to do it for you, and enjoy a lovely item~


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Or pay someone to put it together. 
That is a great find. I hope the person who knit it is being cared for.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

deechilders said:


> All look the same size, same yarn, but every one is a different pattern. Each square is numbered. No pattern with them. I haven't counted them, but there are over two dozen.
> I'm thinking it might supposed to be put together as an afghan?
> I probably won't keep this, as I don't think I'll ever get around to putting it together.


Maybe you could offer them to someone here at KP. They are awesome, and just need to be sewn together.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Any extra squares could be made into cushion tops. The afghan I did had instructions for a lovely cable-looking binding around the afghan which was perfect for the finishing. Someone posted a picture some time ago of the Aran afghan she and her friends had made that was the same as mine from the Mary Maxim kit.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

What an awesome find !! Lucky you...yes, I would say it is a sampler afghan !! Hope you can put it tog and post the pix on here later..


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Lucky you!!! Looks like an afghan I saw recently! So many different patterns to put together to make a really cool afghan!!


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Wow what a great treasure to find it will be lovely when put together enjoy


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh I wish it were mine.

Lucky you what a fantastic find.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW...how beautiful that will be!!


----------



## cashck (Jun 7, 2011)

it looks like maybe Tree of Life afghan


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

deechilders said:


> All look the same size, same yarn, but every one is a different pattern. Each square is numbered. No pattern with them. I haven't counted them, but there are over two dozen.
> I'm thinking it might supposed to be put together as an afghan?
> I probably won't keep this, as I don't think I'll ever get around to putting it together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes ...please hurry up and put them togeather so we can all see your beautiful afghan :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

kangaroo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes ...please hurry up and put them togeather so we can all see your beautiful afghan :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I can see it now :thumbup: :thumbup: draped over a wee ones bed or cot


----------



## PC Pat (Jun 22, 2012)

There are charity groups that collect squares and assemble them. If you don't want to do it yourself then donate them.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH yes keep it and assemble the squares into a lovely afghan.

I am SURE some on KP would love to take it off your hands.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

It is probably the Great American Afghan that was in Knitters magazine several years ago. Every square was different. I never did tackle it, but it looked very interesting.

knittykitty


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great find.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I know some of you are going to be dissapointed, but I think the rest of you have convinced me to put the afghan together myself, after all.
&#128522;


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's wonderful!
Please, post a photo of your completed treasure.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Totally agree, put it together yourself! Love the squares I can see.

Donna K


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

looks like a sampler afghan. It should be beautiful when you finish it!


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> They are beautiful! Definitely agree with the others ... put it together and cherish it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Once you wet block the squares on a towel, you will see what a lovely find you have. I think the ladies who identified the Great American afghan are spot on. Some of the designs are lovely. I hope you put it together and enjoy it.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

If you don't want them let's do a drawing of all the knitters posting on this thread....


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful find. I did 63 squares from Barbara Walkers's book "Learn to Knit Afghan" Book. It took me 4 years to knit the squares and than 2 months to crochet all around them and put them together. It is a really large afghan. Now I have decide to take it apart and make it into 4 lapghans as it just to heavy as an afghan. Hope to work on it this coming winter. It is way to hot to work on it now.


----------



## Itsrik (Aug 8, 2013)

So much love ,yarn and work. It is a treasure. If you do not want to put together pay some one in yarn shop. If money is an issue split the squares as payment. If not your taste it will sell on EBay.


----------



## Granny Sil (May 8, 2013)

I would put it together. If you don't want to take the time, what will you 
Do with it? I might be interested if the price is right.


----------



## Granny Sil (May 8, 2013)

Good for you!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! It's an afghan. What an awesome find.


:thumbup: :thumbup:

I would make the time to put it together, it would be a wonderful gift for yourself or someone else. Perfect colour, goes with everything.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, I thought I recognized a couple of the patterns. My older sister had a book by Barbara Walkers "Learn to Knit Afghan Book. She had completed and numbered most of the patterns shown but hadn't completed them and not put them together. Once when I visited I made over them because they were so beautiful. She passed away recently at age 91, and willed them to me. I thought of knitting the squares that she had not done but I could not get them to match in size the ones she had done. She knits way tighter than I do. So I've decided to just put hers together and enjoy her work. I don't remember now how many squares she has done but certainly enough to make a nice throw.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Yes, I thought I recognized a couple of the patterns. My older sister had a book by Barbara Walkers "Learn to Knit Afghan Book. She had completed and numbered most of the patterns shown but hadn't completed them and not put them together. Once when I visited I made over them because they were so beautiful. She passed away recently at age 91, and willed them to me. I thought of knitting the squares that she had not done but I could not get them to match in size the ones she had done. She knits way tighter than I do. So I've decided to just put hers together and enjoy her work. I don't remember now how many squares she has done but certainly enough to make a nice throw.


What a wonderful keepsake she left you. She knew you would cherish it always.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

JUST DO IT AND SHOW US, PLEASE. JUDE


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

jojoacker62 said:


> That's a lot of squares. Perhaps you might start to put them together now. You would have either a 48" square or a 72 X 36" rectangle. Both are useful sizes, and perhaps you would feel better. On what mountain, in letters of fire 10 feet high does it say you have to finish as the pattern writer demands?
> 
> Hope these thoughts help everyone, <smile>


That's way more eloquent than the" Knitting Police are going to check up on you".


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

I started making a counterpane for my niece when she got married two years ago. Began in March, thinking I had plenty of time before her June wedding. Umm... each square took about 7 hours to knit, and I only had 13 of them done at the time of the wedding. I put them in a bad with a note, "I promise to finish before your fifth anniversary!"

Now, I have about 26 of the 36 squares knitted, and she is pregnant with their second child. I asked if she wants me to finish it or make something more "easy care" (the counterpane is wool). She said she'd love something washable, so I'm going to make something on my knitting machine for her.

But what to do with the squares? I don't want the counterpane myself. There's no one else I want to give something that time-intensive to. And no one would pay anywhere near a decent amount for the time put into it. So, I called the hospital and found out they give a keepsake to people who lose a baby, and a square would work well for that. And that's what I'm going to do with them.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful designs! These would make a beautiful afghan. You might want to consider crocheting a border around each square before sewing them together.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

JeanneE said:


> They are knitted from the 1990 Leisure Arts 60 Easy-To-Knit Pattern Stitches Combine to Create Sampler Afghans.
> I knitted all of them a few years ago but I didn't make an afghan. I made a lot of handbags: sew two squares together, line with various fabrics, and attach handles. I gave these for birthdays, Christmas, Mother's Day and as "just because I am thinking about you" gifts. Everyone loved them and I had a fun project that I could just pick up and to do one square or more at a time. Was a great way to fill in between other projects.


This is a great idea. I am sure the receivers appreciated your efforts.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

deechilders said:


> I know some of you are going to be dissapointed, but I think the rest of you have convinced me to put the afghan together myself, after all.
> 😊


That's great! You will never regret doing this!!!!!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

*Have changed my mind again.*

There are at least 21 squares, each attached to a skein of Eggshell, Red Heart yarn, and has a number on it. I accidently
pulled out some stitches on one square, and decided to quit messing with them.

If you are interested, send me a PM with a reasonable offer, plus postage.

I am no longer willing to 'hold' or take 'payments'.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh how wonderful. I wish it were mine. If you sell it I would be interested.


----------

